# Albon dosage



## Nani Loa Farm (Apr 6, 2009)

12.5% Albon S.R. [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox 12.5%[Sulfadimethoxine] GIVEN ORALLY are the exact same drug
The dose is 3.2cc per 5 lbs (as per prev post by Sondra on Cocci Meds)

Is this dosage for 5 days, just like the 40%, or just a one day dose? :?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All sulfa's are dosed exactly the same way, given for 5 days. Vicki


----------



## 2-GFarm (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for info.


----------

